# showering/bathing together



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I used to shower with guys from dating sites very early, sometimes within the first week. The one time that really crossed the line was when I came home with a guy I just met and wanted to shower with him and dad was freaked out. 
That was the time when I was on Prozac and completely lost my mind. But otherwise I would shower with them and stare awkwardly drooling and a few of them thought I was too creepy. Although almost always it was shower time together and really early in the fling, that was very manic and extremely insane I agree. And I didn't even care that they would waste the water bill or shoot their junk in my shampoo bottles.... 

It is very nice to shower and bathe together with your bf/gf - so give it a try! 
And also cooking together is nice. Oh banging in the shower too, wow!


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow.... LOL! 
Let's hope no one slips or anything.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Jeezus, where can I meet up with women like you?


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

busy washing myself. it feels private. no space to move if there is another person.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It always leads to getting soap in your eye. Every. Damn. Time.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

:shock


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Once in a while is okay but not regularly. There's not enough space in most showers for two people. Plus it also often involves getting urine on your feet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> It is very nice to shower and bathe together with your bf/gf - so give it a try!
> And also cooking together is nice. Oh banging in the shower too, wow!


lol I like how your whole post is about showering and then you mention cooking briefly and then back to showers.

I found a number of hot shower gifs a couple of years ago and that's about all I can say.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Did they ask if they can cum in your shampoo bottle or they just did it haha?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh, that's a no for me, but cooking together is nice, tho I wouldn't cook with someone I just meet.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I miss that...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thanks, women have cooties.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

What did I just read?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Red2N said:


> What did I just read?


An interesting story.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Nope.
I have a couple of physical defects (congenital and not) that make me feel uncomfortable around people even when I want to go for a swim. I suppose that if I'll ever get intimate with anyone it wouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

+1 co-showering


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i wonder if this will get the attention of a moderator lol, the original post seems to be right on the lines of the rules here, be careful posting about this stuff.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A shower is for cleaning only, anything else isn't best use for purpose.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol.....but showering with my future wife would be cool, no issues .


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you wash your *** when you co shower?


----------



## TurtlePrincess (Sep 5, 2014)

UM, now I'm kind of scared to try Prozac again...

But yeah, showering together can be fun.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

*drops soap*

*bump heads both trying to pick it up and the same time*


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Suchness said:


> Did they ask if they can cum in your shampoo bottle or they just did it haha?


Yeah, that part is weird.

But, I wouldn't turn down an invitation to take a shower with a cute girl.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep. That's pretty freaking awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I was manic on prozac, needless to say i don't use meds anymore, just ACT (acceptance and commitment therapy)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Classified said:


> Yeah, that part is weird.
> 
> But, I wouldn't turn down an invitation to take a shower with a cute girl.


Would you cum in a shampoo bottle if she asked you to?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

EggsBenedict said:


> Jeezus, where can I meet up with women like you?


Of course a guy wouldn't turn down the chance to shower with a girl. That's sad actually to just take advantage of a poor girl who is completely out of her mind. I could have turned violent and killed them in the shower, but what did they know? They only thought they were going to have a shower with a girl and probably some sex. I wasn't even thinking of killing them back then, all I was thinking about was having sex. You never know what idea a crazy nice person might have in mind when you take showers with them. It might not always be some nice wet sex like you think.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats ****ed up how they took advantage of you, cumming in your shampoo bottle is pretty funny tho, they were some creeps. Hope it doesnt happen again.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

SwtSurrender said:


> Of course a guy wouldn't turn down the chance to shower with a girl. That's sad actually to just take advantage of a poor girl who is completely out of her mind. I could have turned violent and killed them in the shower, but what did they know? They only thought they were going to have a shower with a girl and probably some sex. I wasn't even thinking of killing them back then, all I was thinking about was having sex. You never know what idea a crazy nice person might have in mind when you take showers with them. It might not always be some nice wet sex like you think.


It's also sad to take advantage of some poor guy who's completely out of his mind and thinks that being naked and taking a shower together means "we're probably going to have sex". What the heck are those crazy nice guys/people thinking. &#128533;
Its probably best to take a shower with someone who you're already in a relationship with so there won't be any misunderstandings and no one would come off as a creep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

Shower sex is over-rated.


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

P.S. If a dude ever came in my shampoo, I'd pour it on his ****ing head. 

How gross.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Suchness said:


> Would you cum in a shampoo bottle if she asked you to?


If she was helping, that isn't the weirdest thing. Although it would be better if the bottle was almost empty so you don't waste a lot of shampoo.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sure, just let me shower first


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Incxgnito said:


> Shower sex is over-rated.


I agree.



Incxgnito said:


> P.S. If a dude ever came in my shampoo, I'd pour it on his ****ing head.
> 
> How gross.


:lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Classified said:


> If she was helping, that isn't the weirdest thing. Although it would be better if the bottle was almost empty so you don't waste a lot of shampoo.


Most guys would do it I reckon, its just a bit of fun. We like when women tell us where to cum. I wonder how far most guys would go if their girl kept telling them where to cum. I wonder at what point the guy would say can I just cum like a normal person.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Fun the first few times sure, then it becomes more work than necessary. 

And a big fat no to contaminating the shampoo...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

thomasjune said:


> It's also sad to take advantage of some poor guy who's completely out of his mind and thinks that being naked and taking a shower together means "we're probably going to have sex". What the heck are those crazy nice guys/people thinking. &#128533;
> Its probably best to take a shower with someone who you're already in a relationship with so there won't be any misunderstandings and no one would come off as a creep.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When dating and sex is involved there's like no thinking and just instinct. That's why instincts can lead people astray either in abusive relationships or worse. This was just instinct lad, one instinct after another and I just couldn't stop. Well, neither could they but I've had some other guys who had more thought to them than instinct and they didn't want to date me or shower.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Oh, that's a no for me, but cooking together is nice, tho I wouldn't cook with someone I just meet.


I had a guy cook for me and the food was okay but I found alot of things I didn't like about him from the way he was cooking and eating. That's why so many couples go on their first dates to eat somewhere. I guess they want to judge you on how you're eating, not only to see how your mouth moves but to see if you can't eat your pizza crust and to either get disgusted or turn on by your eating habits.

Then I also learned alot about them in the shower like one guy took a long time to shower so I thought he had some issues with OCD. I shouldn't have showered with them so early.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I remember I always wanted to do it because I thought it was the hottest thing...but honestly it's not all that. When my bf is showering I'm all in the back getting cold haha. He wants to hop in every time and I'm like....wait your turn :b


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*YEP!! upright together*

morning glory

foam

rub 2getha


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

SwtSurrender said:


> When dating and sex is involved there's like no thinking and just instinct. That's why instincts can lead people astray either in abusive relationships or worse. This was just instinct lad, one instinct after another and I just couldn't stop. Well, neither could they but I've had some other guys who had more thought to them than instinct and they didn't want to date me or shower.


Hmm. Makes me think of the dynamic between instinct / intuition (higher level) / insight (highest peg in my opinion, essentially analogous to "eureka" moments), and thinking / logic.

At first, we had / still have the senses (however many they are), and well, the abstraction layer has iterated quite a few times; which eventually gives us instinct; essentially automatic reactions to certain things (sensory experience pieces chunked together in a kind of flow / behavior).

Now, the jump between instinct and intuition could possibly be along the lines of say, collected experiences / instincts , but forcasted through time (future). So, an intuition that something may transpire, or some intuition about that that man doesn't seem "right" could be an example.

Then, we have the intuition somehow condensed even more into sudden accurate snapshots of something; whether a theory, or well, anything, as it can be applied generally; seemingly ephemeral and timeless; as if a kind of expansion has occured.

Then, we have the thinking / logic; it's qualities is more sharp I feel; more-so specific; defining and structured; both are abstract (intuition), but I guess the comparison is specific / amorphous and automatic / effortful.

But interesting how in the case of my own anxiety; I try to rely on thinking / logic, but it feels strained for some reason; as if there's more of a cultural / societal effect as opposed to actually feeling at home with it (which I think people are to varying degrees) combined with fatigue I suppose from the effort, or maybe from the fear of feeling fear (as it should diminish uncertainty, but you still doubt)? It could be that the intention behind relying on it is of itself strained; i.e you're trying to avoid feeling a certain way (fearful or uncertain). They do say that everyone has instinct / intuition; persons just decide not to act upon / listen to it, or just need to learn how to listen to it; yet not everyone can think logically; yet some or most have the capacity to develop it sufficiently.

So an effect in which one relies on something that one believes to be grounding against the feeling of chaos (potential for something to go wrong in one instance); produce a kind of structured certainty; but it gives way from over-use; and well, thinking logically tbh is very effortful in my experience, taxing even. Analyzing code, sifting through complicated mathematics, reasoning through certain arguments; I get a kind of physiological reaction akin to the fight / flight response, but it gets transmuted into a kind of sustained focus that later on rebounds in negative effect by requiring a sufficient amount of rest to recover from the amount of use one has had on their faculties pertaining to this area.

And what's interesting is that the minds we tend to revere actually arrived at their grand theories or discoveries by intuition or insight (I suppose some could call it luck; as it could've popped into their mind for no reason at all). We even have our moments as well; say, when we're stuck on a particular problem, but we shortly leave our current premises (whether that be mental or physical), and well, we hand the problem over to the unconscious to crunch away to reveal the golden nugget (solution).

It's interesting looking at the associations between these things, and the societal impacts of it; which makes me think of the modern schooling system, and it's emphasis placed on effort and strain. But I sense that it's slowly changing. There's some interesting stuffs called spiral dynamics, and I suppose could connect to this as well.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> I remember I always wanted to do it because I thought it was the hottest thing...but honestly it's not all that. When my bf is showering I'm all in the back getting cold haha. He wants to hop in every time and I'm like....wait your turn :b


Yeah same would happen to me, but they were nice and let me get some while rubbing my back. It's always nice to share some soap, hot water and be draining wet at the same time. Best to have a bath or invent a shower with two showering heads.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> sure, just let me shower first


That scene with Emma Watson in Ballet Shoes though.... I think that was a nude bath with her own sister from another father. A bath with my own sister would be nice, can't say she would want it, alas we used to all the time when we were younger.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Shower sex is tricky, water doesn't make a great lubricant.

I like just holding her in my arms with the water running down our backs. It's a nice little moment.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Mar 29, 2018)

I would never be able to enjoy it, because all I would be thinking of the whole time is how long the shower was taking and how high the next water bill could be. :?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

GeomTech said:


> Hmm. Makes me think of the dynamic between instinct / intuition (higher level) / insight (highest peg in my opinion, essentially analogous to "eureka" moments), and thinking / logic.
> 
> At first, we had / still have the senses (however many they are), and well, the abstraction layer has iterated quite a few times; which eventually gives us instinct; essentially automatic reactions to certain things (sensory experience pieces chunked together in a kind of flow / behavior).
> 
> ...


This is really beautiful, thank you. SAS doesn't fail to get me hooked on these goodies, such awesome like-minded folks. I can finally take safe future steps in my dating prospects. Yes - on SSRIs - I was very instinct/intuitive based and it was like my only driving force. Now it's like you say, I hear it but I don't listen to it because I remember how much harm it caused. There is some memory of past misfortune associated without SSRIs.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Protozoan said:


> Shower sex is tricky, water doesn't make a great lubricant.
> 
> I like just holding her in my arms with the water running down our backs. It's a nice little moment.


They have waterproof cellphones, why can't they make waterproof loobe? I want to be able to enjoy porking anywhere I please. Ahh I love holding him in my arms while - oh yeah they also showered together in Like Crazy.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sus y said:


> tho I wouldn't cook with someone I just meet.


I agree. You sit down nicely at the table and I cook for you after we just meet, and you think ,"Wow. He cleans AND cooks". Then I make cocktails in my stainless steel mixing set and you are a happy bunny.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I agree. You sit down nicely at the table and I cook for you after we just meet, and you think ,"Wow. He cleans AND cooks". Then I make cocktails in my stainless steel mixing set and you are a happy bunny.


Wow! I'm a bunny and I'm a cat also I'm kind of hungry now. :laugh:
...Wondering what can you cook.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

my mind cant even focus on reading this. But i tried to understand it and i feel sort of disturbed. Sometimes when im showering I fantasize about my lover being there with me under the water. Then I start touching my skin and breasts. I like to see the water run down my body and the steam, it would be very hot to make love in there. My daily life is just daydreaming and fantasizing.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

PrincessV said:


> my mind cant even focus on reading this. But i tried to understand it and i feel sort of disturbed. Sometimes when im showering I fantasize about my lover being there with me under the water. Then I start touching my skin and breasts. I like to see the water run down my body and the steam, it would be very hot to make love in there. My daily life is just daydreaming and fantasizing.


Yeah I do the same thing, just spend my days fantasizing and daydreaming. I feel people these days and I can imagine them so intensely, I wonder if I'm slowly becoming schizophrenic. Like I even want to become that insane then at least I'd have someone to talk to without much effort. You know like an imaginary friend. In the shower it gets very intense as you say and even worse when I can't sleep, my sensing people powers are so much higher. :laugh:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sus y said:


> Wow! I'm a bunny and I'm a cat also I'm kind of hungry now. :laugh:
> ...Wondering what can you cook.


I'm also a cat! Can't you tell as well as see!?!? :lol

Well I'm not a chef, but soups, mains, and a few deserts! You will be well fed and watered... if.... you like mostly Chinese and some Japanese and some Vietnamese mains. No, im not an oriental person but it seems to be what i like. You can teach me some Spanish foodies! There is Cava of course to make you at home.. 

oh, no sharing of bath or bath water tho....


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

This thread contains borderline softcore.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Indoor shower is ah, so so. Too slippery. Outdoor shower is great.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I'm also a cat! Can't you tell as well as see!?!? :lol
> 
> Well I'm not a chef, but soups, mains, and a few deserts! You will be well fed and watered... if.... you like mostly Chinese and some Japanese and some Vietnamese mains. No, im not an oriental person but it seems to be what i like. You can teach me some Spanish foodies! There is Cava of course to make you at home..
> 
> oh, no sharing of bath or bath water tho....


Desserts! That sounds rather convincing! lol


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

BeeCharmer said:


> I would never be able to enjoy it, because all I would be thinking of the whole time is how long the shower was taking and how high the next water bill could be. :?


That's why you need to have a well on your property, so you don't get a water bill, otherwise it can be quite steep, lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sus y said:


> Desserts! That sounds rather convincing! lol


 Pudding! But which will prove to be sweeter? Dessert or you??


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Desserts! That sounds rather convincing! lol


That emoji fits this thread well &#128514;


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Pudding! But which will prove to be sweeter? Dessert or you??


You!



funnynihilist said:


> That emoji fits this thread well &#128514;


LOL, we have to keep funny, despite the whole... :um


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bubble bath. But water goes where you don't want it to go. :eek

Into the sandwiches. :eek

:lol


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I hate getting out of a shower or after taking a bath and still smelling foul.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mabel Pines said:


> I hate getting out of a shower or after taking a bath and still smelling foul.


Try adding soap to the water.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Try adding soap to the water.


I do. I use it, right. I don't want to describe it because it will sound gross but when I come out of the shower I smell like stench mixed in with soap scent.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sus y said:


> You!


 But to know for sure what's the sweetest, you'd have to taste the pudding and...... well...... :um. oh, dear.

OK. deffo the pudding. :lol

You are more bubbly than the Cava, tho, I bet.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

If you can eat in bed, why can't you eat while you shower or bathe? You can! Especially sandwiches.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SwtSurrender said:


> If you can eat in bed, why can't you eat while you shower or bathe? You can! Especially sandwiches.


Kramer used to make food in the shower. He loved it so much in there he would get as much as he could in there.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Kramer used to make food in the shower. He loved it so much in there he would get as much as he could in there.


Alot of people don't have time to eat breakfast before school/work, why not eat while you're in the shower and then also brush your teeth.... Perfect. My god, you don't say, Kramer used to stick food up his...?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SwtSurrender said:


> Alot of people don't have time to eat breakfast before school/work, why not eat while you're in the shower and then also brush your teeth.... Perfect. My god, you don't say, Kramer used to stick food up his...?


Yeah he used to stick carrots up his ***. Added that special Kramer touch to his dishes.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

U make me wet


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

twitchy666 said:


> morning glory
> 
> foam
> 
> rub 2getha


This pretty much covers it.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Try adding soap to the water.


Wait, what?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Also, though I haven't successfully impregnated anyone (man or woman) in a shower, I always clean my teeth in the shower (it's better for my neck).


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

SwtSurrender said:


> If you can eat in bed, why can't you eat while you shower or bathe? You can! Especially sandwiches.


Because you might get soap or soapiness or water or dirty water on your food.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

PrincessV said:


> Sometimes when im showering I fantasize about my lover being there with me under the water. Then I start touching my skin and breasts. I like to see the water run down my body and the steam, it would be very hot to make love in there. My daily life is just daydreaming and fantasizing.


Same


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

PrincessV said:


> my mind cant even focus on reading this. But i tried to understand it and i feel sort of disturbed. Sometimes when im showering I fantasize about my lover being there with me under the water. Then I start touching my skin and breasts. I like to see the water run down my body and the steam, it would be very hot to make love in there. My daily life is just daydreaming and fantasizing.


This makes me feel good, thank you. A little hot and bothered but good, disintegrated.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would enjoy this. But alas :cry :cry :cry


----------

